# Archery Opening Week Report: 9/28 - 10/04



## TheKing

Thought this would be interesting if members posted about their hunts in the first week of the whitetail bowhunting season - starting next Saturday. That leaves this weekend to finish up preps on the ground blinds and stands.


----------



## fish4wall

8/28-9/4?


----------



## Shad Rap

fish4wall said:


> 8/28-9/4?


Just as confused as you are...lol.


----------



## fish4wall

Shad Rap said:


> Just as confused as you are...lol.


lol..hell I thought I missed something....lol


----------



## TheKing

Oops. 
How about 9/28-10/04 ?
Fixed the title.


----------



## Had a Bite

Good luck to everyone. I wont be out for the first few weeks until it cools down.


----------



## fish4wall

TheKing said:


> Oops.
> How about 9/28-10/04 ?
> Fixed the title.


I thought I missed something... 
I'll be out for sure!!! last November I went on an evening hunt. shot a big doe and when I was dragging her out of the woods I ripped the tendon off my left knee cap! so that was the end of my season.....so I can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I'll never miss an opening day as long as I can help it. We need cooler temps for sure. Will probably just hunt the evenings for the first couple weeks. I'll be watching and following this thread for the season. Good luck to everyone and be safe out there!!


----------



## Smitty82

Stay hydrated


----------



## chadwimc

Too hot for me...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Supposed to be in the 60’s in the morning on opening day. That’s cool enough for me. I figure I should be skinning by 10am.


----------



## squid_1

No problem hunting in shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## fish4wall

i'm about to go apesh%t!!!


----------



## 1more

squid_1 said:


> No problem hunting in shorts and t-shirts.


the bugs will still be nasty.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

1more said:


> the bugs will still be nasty.


Therma cell


----------



## bobk

I’m going to wait. Calling for a high of 90. Small mistake in a shot could be a loss of meat. Not worth it for me.


----------



## fish4wall

LO


Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Therma cell


LOVE MY THERMA CELL!!!


----------



## TheKing

I been watching 5 cameras about every day this last three weeks cool and hot weather. Things look pretty good for either, but cooler is somewhat better. If anything, it has been how hungry they are.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I am taking the wife and 15 year old grandkid to southern Ohio to camp and hunt the weekend. I told them we are headed home right away if one of them scores. I will want to skin and quarter and get it on ice and that is easier done at home for me. This is my first hunting season since I retired in January. It sure is nice to have time to get everything ready rather than run around last minute after work. Funny though I still never have enough time to do everything I want to.


----------



## TheKing

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I am taking the wife and 15 year old grandkid to southern Ohio to camp and hunt the weekend. I told them we are headed home right away if one of them scores. I will want to skin and quarter and get it on ice and that is easier done at home for me. This is my first hunting season since I retired in January. It sure is nice to have time to get everything ready rather than run around last minute after work. Funny though I still never have enough time to do everything I want to.


Yep, I hear ya Mike. Our first year retired. Getting used to it takes some time. Where are you hunting?


----------



## TheKing

fish4wall said:


> I thought I missed something...
> I'll be out for sure!!! last November I went on an evening hunt. shot a big doe and when I was dragging her out of the woods I ripped the tendon off my left knee cap! so that was the end of my season.....so I can't wait for the season to start!


Ouch !!! No more of that this year


----------



## fish4wall

TheKing said:


> Ouch !!! No more of that this year


man I hope I don't. it sucked being out of the game so early in the season...
when it happen I didn't give 2 sh%ts about me knee..i kept saying..please don't let this be the end of my season....lol


----------



## crappiedude

Good luck to you guys going out there.
This is going to be my 1st year not deer hunting since 1973 and my 1st year to miss the opening of bow season with my hunting partner since 1975. Last year after muzzleloader season he and I decided to call it quits on deer hunting. Those hills have been getting taller and taller and the deer (seem to be) getting heavier and heavier.
The scum bags that are out there stealing your stuff if getting worse when you turn your back and takes a lot of fun out of it but just the fact that we're getting older and now we're more limited as to where we can even get a deer out of is getting smaller and smaller has helped move us in this direction.
Anyway good luck to you guys and as always I look forward to seeing all the pics of your critters and reading all the reports of your adventures.
Be safe and keep those safety harnesses on.

Yes it's too hot to hunt but if I were still in the game, I'd have to get out there just because I could.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

TheKing said:


> Yep, I hear ya Mike. Our first year retired. Getting used to it takes some time. Where are you hunting?


Camping at Harrison State Forest. Will hunt there as well as Jockey Hollow and or Egypt Valley public lands.


----------



## garhtr

Too warm for me but they're moving, saw 9 deer-- 3 bucks while squirrel hunting this morning.














Got home and these two little guys were in the backyard chowing down at 10: 30.
Be safe N Good luck and good hunting


----------



## fish4wall

good luck be safe and hunt hard to you all!


----------



## aquaholic2

TheKing said:


> Yep, I hear ya Mike. Our first year retired. Getting used to it takes some time. Where are you hunting?


I am at our place in Perry county... with my 15 yr old grandson as well. Woke up to rain... still in blind...no deer but saw a yote at 40...AH2


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Well I got a little carried away cutting wood yesterday. Woke up at 5:30 this morning and could barely move, lol. Decided more sleep sounded like the better option. Next weekend looks like better temps anyways.


----------



## Had a Bite

Havent seen any pics of horns yet? Anyone fill any tags yet?


----------



## TheKing

Not me. I have to wait till Thursday.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I'm waiting till Friday to get out when it cools down.....Rich


----------



## $diesel$

Had a Bite said:


> Havent seen any pics of horns yet? Anyone fill any tags yet?


Haven't been out yet, too busy, but heres one from the trail cam last week. Dandy 6 point i'd like to kill. He looks kinda young, but i sure like his lid.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I went out last Saturday and Sunday, saw 9 does but no shots. Not going out again until this Friday. I don't mind hunting in the heat but 94 is a little to hot.


----------



## Bluefinn

CHOPIQ said:


> I went out last Saturday and Sunday, saw 9 does but no shots. Not going out again until this Friday. I don't mind hunting in the heat but 94 is a little to hot.


I was at Mark's bait in Ravenna yesterday & a guy was checking this one in.


----------



## Doboy

Bluefinn said:


> I was at Mark's bait in Ravenna yesterday & a guy was checking this one in.
> View attachment 324459



Man,,, I cracked up when I seen that 'C-Clamp' thingy!
Looks like something I'd build,,, lol,,,
NICE RACK though

BTW,,, that picture reminds me,,,,, so I'll remind you'ns
once upon a time I was following a truck up rt 11,,, Sunday eve in the dark,,,
it HAD a nice rack buck on the hauler,,,, 
the bungy/ strap came loose & the head fell over the side,,,, the rack was GRINDING AWAY! :<(


----------



## Doboy

Yes,,, the deer are really moving.

My kids dumped a bag of that JELLO, PUDDING, SALT, SUGAR mix ( Youtube) on a pile of corn, & 1/2 hr later they had 7 deer sparring over it.
2 small doe couldn't get near the feed so they just took a 1/2 hour nap underneath the stand,,,,
straight down;
















'VEIL'?


----------



## sickle

The one looks like a Button Buck??


----------



## threeten

$diesel$ said:


> Haven't been out yet, too busy, but heres one from the trail cam last week. Dandy 6 point i'd like to kill. He looks kinda young, but i sure like his lid.
> 
> View attachment 324447


That boy looks like he’s walking through heaven with the background the way it is. 
Maybe a dream?
I’d print that one up and hang it in camp


----------



## TheKing

sickle said:


> The one looks like a Button Buck??


Looks like it to me too.


----------



## threeten

Deer were out everywhere Friday evening on my drive south. It’s was too hot for me. It even got too hot to stay on the chore list Saturday afternoon. Ended up watching the cooler-protecting the beer and some friendly but highly competitive archery competition.


----------



## $diesel$

threeten said:


> That boy looks like he’s walking through heaven with the background the way it is.
> Maybe a dream?
> I’d print that one up and hang it in camp


Hahaha, i thought the same thing,threeten. That is a night time shot from my sons cheap cam. Is kinda cool, though.


----------



## DLarrick

Doboy said:


> Yes,,, the deer are really moving.
> 
> My kids dumped a bag of that JELLO, PUDDING, SALT, SUGAR mix ( Youtube) on a pile of corn, & 1/2 hr later they had 7 deer sparring over it.
> 
> never heard of this. got a link or more description?


----------



## Chillaxin1

My nephew shot this about a half hour into the season. He had him patterned pretty good I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich

I guess he did wearing blue jeans and tennis shoes lol.... Nice buck and congrats..... Rich


----------



## bare naked

Well done.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I was rained out in Harrison County the first two hours of opening day. Hunted after the rain ended at about 9:00 for a few hours. No sightings. Rained out again the last two hours on Saturday. Didn't mind as it was way too hot for my liking. Hunted Sunday afternoon in Columbiana county. Saw one coyote but couldn't get a shot. My son passed on a small buck and the wife saw nothing but squirrels. I hope to get out again Friday afternoon. Looking forward to cooler temps they are calling for.


----------



## TheKing

Chillaxin1 said:


> My nephew shot this about a half hour into the season. He had him patterned pretty good I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Nice work !!!


----------



## Doboy

Hereyago,,, Youtube,,, there's 2 or 3 different mixes to try.





So far, I've only had one friend find the 'GREEN APPLE' stuff, for this mix ,,, it was sold at Wallyworld in Boardman, but the shelve was empty,,,, they were OUT OF IT. 
I'd say, it doesn't matter if it's not added to the mix,,,, just use the cherry.

My wife just made up 2-gallon of the dry mix,,,, i will put some out on my corn pile tonight.
Updated Reports,,,,, hopefully with pics, asap.


BUT,,,,, in my mind, NOTHING will beat a rotting pile of apples! ;>)
#2 BUT,,,,, once, I did hang a 1/2 gallon container of apple juice/ cider from a tree branch. I stuck it with a pin & let it slowly drip down the trunk. The deer were chewing off the bark.


----------



## DLarrick

Never hurts to try new things. Thanks doboy

Probably give it a shot. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1

FlyFishRich said:


> I guess he did wearing blue jeans and tennis shoes lol.... Nice buck and congrats..... Rich


Yes that’s the beauty of hunting in one of them fancy tower blinds I guess. Then he hung this piece of artwork on my deer from last year in the cabin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1

Won’t let me post it. But it’s a very funny picture drawn on a paper plate. Has a picture of a guy and it says Pedro was here. And the antler is poking out in a very concerning spot and that’s where it was hung for me to find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Bluefinn said:


> I was at Mark's bait in Ravenna yesterday & a guy was checking this one in.
> View attachment 324459


Checking in a deer at a bait store....??? Pretty sure that doesn't happen anymore


----------



## Smitty82

The phone method of checking in takes F O R E V E R, this year I'm doing it online.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Smitty82 said:


> The phone method of checking in takes F O R E V E R, this year I'm doing it online.


I thought about this post today when I was going to check in my doe. So I decided to try it online and WOW, I will never call in a deer again! Took maybe 15 seconds total once I got the site up.


----------



## Shad Rap

9Left said:


> Checking in a deer at a bait store....??? Pretty sure that doesn't happen anymore


Obviously it does...


----------



## Smitty82

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I thought about this post today when I was going to check in my doe. So I decided to try it online and WOW, I will never call in a deer again! Took maybe 15 seconds total once I got the site up.


Congrats on your harvest.


----------



## Doboy

DLarrick said:


> Never hurts to try new things. Thanks doboy
> Probably give it a shot.
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh,????????????
> Mixed emotions now. I have a hard one to figure out.
> My daughter had the big 9 & the smaller 10 come in again, after dark,,, only 2nd time on film in 2 months, BUT they didn't touch the 'jellow- corn' pile mixture.?
> Then the 6pt came in last eve around 5 & tried to eat everything! She got a bunch of cool cellphone pics.
> At MY feeder at home,,,, I had a bunch of doe pics,,, & 10 or so pics of an UGLY 8 OR a 3-beamer???? Hard to tell what he is,,,,,,,,,,
> What I'm saying is,,,, I HAVE NO PICS OF ANY OF THEM EATING THAT 'Jellow-sugar-salt' mixture!
> So,
> I made another pile of corn & smashed apples 10' away from the feeder, right where he's smelling the ground in this first pic.
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE,, he wants to go to that feeder, but he's afraid of something.
> Last year, No jello mix, every deer that came in ate everything,,,, I had corn, apples, pears, white salt block, peanut shells, smashed chestnuts,,,,,,,,,,,,, i had a hard time keeping the feeder full!? :<(
> I'll go to my daughters this afternoon. I'll check her cards & see if there are any pics of the BIG GUYS eating the mixture.


----------



## 9Left

Shad Rap said:


> Obviously it does...


Nope... it does not


----------



## Bluefinn

9Left said:


> Nope... it does not


Lol, When I was there the women was asking the guy the ?'s that they ask when you check one. What County, what weapon, how many points, etc. Maybe she was doing the on-line check for him.


----------



## Bluefinn

Bluefinn said:


> Lol, When I was there the women was asking the guy the ?'s that they ask when you check one. What County, what weapon, how many points, etc. Maybe she was doing the on-line check for him.


OK, I just called Marks bait & tackle & YES, they will check in your deer & give you a confirmation number.


----------



## 9Left

I guess they are doing the online check for you then…?


----------



## snag

Years ago when I was dropping a deer at the processors the lady said she would do it online for me to get the confirmation number. But I already did it by phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

